# Bil fits the bill perfectly!  2000 treasures!



## frida-nc

*No one **speaks more clearly or intelligently!*
*No one is more thoughtful, more helpful, more modest!

**To every discussion, **Bil adds the magic *View attachment 3975*of his kindness!

MANY THANKS! and Congratulations Bil!


*


----------



## Bil

That's like the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me in this forum, Frida.  How kind of you!  Thank you!  Does that mean that I have to try to live up to your words and not be so nasty at times?


----------



## frida-nc

You'd have to work _really hard_ to be nasty, Bil!  Lol!
Have a great day!


----------



## fenixpollo

_Happy Tinkleversary, Bil!_

You are an incredible collaborator.  Keep it up!


----------



## piripi

*¡¡Felicidades, Bil!!  *

Mil gracias por tus valiosos aportes. He aprendido muchísimo leyendo tus hilos. ¡Que lleguen muchos más!

Piripi


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Bil.
Congratulations!
You are an angel. When you appear, you bring happiness.
Thank you for your kind help.


----------



## lily8

Congrats, Bil!  

Keep it up, boy! 

Thanks for all the cleverness and joy you bring to these forums! 

Kisses from Argentina.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades!!!!  

Thank you for your smart and interesting posts.  You're fantastic!!!!
Muchos cariños desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Bil

Muchas Gracias Frida, Fenixpollo, Piripi, Mimi, Lily y Soledad, a todos y cada uno. 

Bil


----------

